# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Site Member Business: Help wanted! Software engineer: C#, Javascript, SQL, JSON

## specsaregood

Restarting this thread.   I have an opening for a JR. programmer/entry level to go in and do some work for us.
You must have a good internet connection, be reliable and familiar with javascript, html, css, c#, and preferably SQL and MS technologies.
USA based applicants only.

Hit me up on rpfs if you are interested.

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## dannno

Have you thought about outsourcing?

http://www.cando.com/

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Nirvikalpa

I changed your thread title so hopefully it'll attract more people.


I was interested in the web design

----------


## Ronin Truth

Retirement is sweet. <sigh!>   Good luck.

----------


## specsaregood

//edit, got somebody in mind for the position now.

----------


## specsaregood

bump

----------


## specsaregood

bump

----------


## oyarde

Let me know when you have an opening for drinking coffee and loafing . I am currently available on Thursdays .

----------


## specsaregood

ok, getting to the point where I'm gonna put this out to the general public via a job posting.   last rpf bump.

----------


## oyarde

> ok, getting to the point where I'm gonna put this out to the general public via a job posting.   last rpf bump.


Any luck ?

----------

